# Horse Show Rest for Horse



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

curtain in front of the stall; fan or boom box to drown out some of the noise - - other than that, it's basically all you can do.

I know a lot of the regional shows I go to will turn off the lights after everyone has left...


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Rope your stalls off so the traffic can't walk down your barn. White noise, like kickshaw mentioned, a fan etc. Cotton in the ears. Deep comfy bedding. . .


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

Late night baths tend to tire em out enough they dont care any more!


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

Sometimes I will pull them out of the stall and tie them to the trailer and they will stand and sleep... it is just nice to get them out of the barn. Otherwise just giving them ample clean bedding and leaving them alone for awhile does the trick. My girls always lay down at night while at the shows so I know they arent too stressed out.


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

my guys never minded... but i do not remember any shows that they were noisey at hight...all you could hear was other horses talking and fans.....


----------



## PG'sGal4ever (Sep 25, 2008)

Honestly, Im the last one in the barn at night so I turn off most the lights and im the first one in the Barn in the morning. However I do like to like to leave at least a light on in the back if no horses are there, You can always use a fan, maybe drap a blanket or tarp in the front of the stall to help with the lighting.


----------

